# Quiet?



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

Seems an awful lot quieter on DW than it was a couple of years back, before actually joining.

Or is it my imagination?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, it is a bit?!?

Hopefully it picks up for Halloween 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Seems quieter to me than even just a few months back. I never used to be able to keep up with everything posted when I first joined. Now I often go on, and there’s a couple new reply’s and that’s it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve noticed this on occasions, then you log in and pages of unread new posts - think it’s that time of year / weather miserable


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Surprised at how quiet the sales section is! Use to be a new sale at least once a day


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Everyones been out enjoying what has been a nice summer for a change id imagine


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I think some people come to DW full of enthusiasm and then move on to other hobbies


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

-Kev- said:


> Everyones been out enjoying what has been a nice summer for a change id imagine


Myself included.


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

muzzer said:


> I think some people come to DW full of enthusiasm and then move on to other hobbies


In fairness, I lost enthusiasm for about 5 years onceover.


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

Paul04 said:


> Surprised at how quiet the sales section is! Use to be a new sale at least once a day


I noticed that....I have had some timewaster only my AG UHD Wax and Obsession Wax swap post.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A lot of people only sign up or become active when they've got something shiny to show off. 

How many new cars have people seen recently? I don't think I've even seen a single 68 plate yet. Sales must be poor. 

The site has always fluctuated, but the real world lull is showing on here at the moment.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lots of 68 plates in the Crewe area, all VW group cars from Bentley though.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I think most people who have a new car have the cleaning bug, but then the novelty soons wears off once it gets dirty a few times and other commitments take over.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I agree it has gone quiet on here recently. You do still get posts from the usual suspects but new threads are far and few between. 

I have seen this on other forums though too. I wonder if it's the weather or SAD?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Funny, I had planned to start a thread on the same topic, have been a member of several Scandinavian forums, and everyone has more or less died in the last year, I have also noticed the decline of DW, I registered a lot later here, but as many others followed DW for many years.
feels like detailing industry has reached a peak!


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

It's defiantly been quite the year compared to last . Group buys seen to have died on here. 
I was intending to write a thread on the latest detail I done one my car using a some new to me products, but I decided against it as I'm not sure there is the interest anymore and I have to say some people attitudes towards those who are sharing their views on product to me seem quite aggressive. 
It's still a great forum though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

matty.13 said:


> It's defiantly been quite the year compared to last . Group buys seen to have died on here.
> I was intending to write a thread on the latest detail I done one my car using a some new to me products, but I decided against it as I'm not sure there is the interest anymore and I have to say some people attitudes towards those who are sharing their views on product to me seem quite aggressive.
> It's still a great forum though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is probably the issue in itself matty. Everyone is complaining there is no new threads etc from the usual members but then given the opportunity to do it themselves, like you they decide they can't be bothered.

Everyone needs to contribute to the forums to create more content for all members. I think too many members are now happy just taking all the info they can get without creating any worth while input to the forums themselves.

We can't just depend on the same usual suspects to keep posting threads etc. If content goes through a dry spell instead of complaining, be pro active and create it yourself. I for one would be interested in the products you tried out so hopefully you do make that thread 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I agree here with you Muzzer. What's the point of the review team doing product tests and then a review if every single product they test gets rave reviews. 

Yes they do a great job and are very well written. But they do have to provide honest feedback on the product. It shocks me sometimes when manufactures don't like the feedback. To me I'd be taking this on-board as constructive then work on trying to improve the product or speak to the individual who tested it for their thoughts

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I think Instagram,YouTube and the like has taken off and a lot post on these now. It could just be the nice weather and longer days people are doing other stuff so don't have the time to post but come the early nights and cold weather they will have more time so come back here.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

J306TD said:


> I agree it has gone quiet on here recently. You do still get posts from the usual suspects but new threads are far and few between.
> 
> I have seen this on other forums though too. I wonder if it's the weather or SAD?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Like me


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm on here a lot of the time and life does get in the way at times and I guess the same goes for all of us. Every time I log on I rarely see no more than 100 members at any one time. We are only a small percentage of the UK population when it comes to car care. It's a 24 hour forum so it's always open.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Personally, I just lose interest in detailing every summer. I cant clean/polish/wax etc the car unless I get up at the crack of dawn because the sun will dry out anything that I am trying to do. I am more likely to be waxing in the winter, much to the amusement of 99.9% of the population who wouldn't even entertain the idea of washing their own car 

Autoglym UHD and their snow foam should help out nicely this winter. I have been using UHD since January, when it was released, and it is one of the few products to not let me down in recent years. So many products are massively hyped and simply don't deliver.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm a newbie but even I'm ***'d off with the amount of people on here asking the same poxy questions. 

For example

Which order to clean a car? 
How do I use a DA?
Argos DA.. should I buy it?
ONR !!
Chinese Pads any good?
Snow Foam or TFR
Sealant or Wax
etc etc

Not like there isn't a search facility !

People might just be giving up.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Personally, I just lose interest in detailing every summer. I cant clean/polish/wax etc the car unless I get up at the crack of dawn because the sun will dry out anything that I am trying to do. I am more likely to be waxing in the winter, much to the amusement of 99.9% of the population who wouldn't even entertain the idea of washing their own car
> 
> Autoglym UHD and their snow foam should help out nicely this winter. I have been using UHD since January, when it was released, and it is one of the few products to not let me down in recent years. So many products are massively hyped and simply don't deliver.


I agree with the fact the summer there isn't as much of a nessesity to detail or wash our cars as much, the winter months are obviously more challenging when more often than not we are washing our cars to help keep the worst of the muck off them. I can go a good month or so in the summer without even touching the car as it isn't as dirty.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

i read a lot post very little, that is how i have always been and will always be
i dont "fit in"and my face will never fit ,
plus 
my "new to me" car is a 04 plate volvo,, 



being the Better of the photos from the for sale add
and "my hubby has Just washed and cleaned the car " being said

i dont think there is enough interest in it as, its a "old" car ,, and a volvo, its not a audi/bwm and its older than 5years...

it Doesnt look like that any more


and that is before i replaced the rusty passenger front door,, and before what is left of the alloys got a Proper refurb

never mind the insides ,,


found when removed the cup holders, as there was a bit of "doesnt look right" around the edges,, 


But if a 14 year old volvo is of interest, i can whop a thread up,, but i dont have may "before" photos as it was That bad (see the cup holders ) that going and getting phone or camera before starting ,, oh hell no that is getting seen to NOW

rear drivers side foot mat,, lifted it and found what i "hope" was a dried in milkshake, (at best,) or toddler chuck at worse,, that was Not being left to go get a camera and take pics Just incase it really wasnt spilt milkshake,,


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

I've also noticed how quiet dw is latley.
For me personally I just don't have the time to document every detailing related activity I do.
Take this weekend for example, 
I decided to strip back my mondeos paintwork of its lsp and try out some of the wax planet products I purchased recently.
Now I work a night shift mon-fri,
So this meant having no sleep on the Saturday morning so i could have an early start in the hope of getting all the washing and de con stages complete leaving Sunday free to apply a pre wax cleanser, glaze and wax.
Well Saturday soon past and I'd only managed to get as far as washing, fallout and tar remover before I had to get on with lives other chores and catch up on some sleep of course.
Sunday soon came round and I was shattered so ended getting up late much to my annoyance. Still to do was a quick rinse down followed by claying and another wash&dry.
Then I moved onto applying the pre wax cleanser and glaze. By now it had gone 7pm and the light was fading. I hadn't even touched the passenger side and only managed to wax the roof and bonnet. So I had to admit defeat packed all the gear away and got on with the dinner!
So to those who genuinley don't have the time to post I understand and to the regulars who are always adding to the forum I take my hat off to you! Your clearly much better at time management than I am!


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

I have noticed over the last year that the move away from some of the older sponsors from DW like "obsession wax" which gave brilliant advice from their owners and the many members who gave honest detailed thoughtful posts and everyone seemed positive towards helping each other. There were many others as well as waxtub and OCD who also left which I really enjoyed. Maybe this has changed the dynamic of how many and why people post. To be fair many new sponsors have stepped up to the mark like Bear car care etc and they all deserve our support and effort so we can all learn more and enjoy our hobby even more together as a community. In my opinion, there is a solid core of posters that I learned so much from since I joined here a few years ago. I even listed them all in a post thanking them. We need new contributors/members of their caliber to keep going to maintain what I consider to be an excellent forum.
just my 2 cents worth
regards
todds


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I guess it what you deem as being quiet for instance - I didn't log on this weekend from Friday around 9pm until 6am this morning I have 5 pages of new posts to check through - Time of year always has some effect on forums and winter months is when people start chatting - We have some ideas in the pipelines but people come and go on forums always will ( we are fast approaching 100k members and we have over 5million posts ) Instagram and Facebook do impact which is why we also post on those and its something we are looking at integrating into the forum - but we both of those posts are lost where as on DW posts are archived and can be found by searching they are index by the likes of Google etc and will come up in searches unlike social sites


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

andy__d said:


> i read a lot post very little, that is how i have always been and will always be
> i dont "fit in"and my face will never fit ,
> plus
> my "new to me" car is a 04 plate volvo,,
> ...


Get the thread up.
I am bored of reading about "new cars"
Much better seeing the improvements that can be achived on a car that has seen alot of use rather than a car that's got delivery mileage on it. Get it done buddy

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

As above as much I can appreciate the work that's goes into prepping some of these show cars I always find myself craving for the daily driver stuff where people are getting their pride and joy cleaned up, for me that's what detailing world is all about, it doesn't matter what car you have or how old it is, it's the care and attention we all share to keep them gleaming 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I find i am not posting as much as i used to but i am watching a lot more as part of my role around here ( that involves sweeping up after you messy blighters i'll have you know.....i remember when this was all fields...those were the days ) but in my case a distinct lack of decent facilites means i don't get much of a chance to clean the car properly.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

andy__d said:


> i read a lot post very little, that is how i have always been and will always be
> i dont "fit in"and my face will never fit ,
> plus
> my "new to me" car is a 04 plate volvo,,
> ...


Oh def pop a thread up, like seeing the transformation of older cars and some photos are good (rather than lots and lots and lots) and a good write up of what's done is interesting and can give useful advice


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Taking the fantastic summer in consideration, I guess we can’t complain about the amounts of posts.
People are in general less on the tinternet when temperatures are high, and it’s nice weather to sit in the garden.
There are some very interesting “older cars” postings going on (my preferences) and while we always buy new, it’s so much more interesting to see cars from frumpy, dirty, unloved turning into a beautiful swan. 
It’s a lot what I could have done, ......... if I only had time. 

Missed this year the big “barbecue session” what was popular the last two summers.
But in general I have to say, it is one of the liveliest forums I read, there is always something new! 
And lucky enough there are not many stupid arguments or wind ups, in general a very friendly community.

And there is no point to say it’s quiet if you don’t post yourself.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

BrummyPete said:


> it doesn't matter what car you have or how old it is, it's the care and attention we all share to keep them gleaming


Wile seeing the new stuff is great, I actually prefer these so hope people will continue to share. It was one of the appeals of this forum over the detailing sections of brand specific forums.
Folks here appreciate the work on a 15yo Vectra as much as new car prep on an exotic.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought a few month ago it seemed quiet. 

Let's see how busy it gets again when it's the 12 days of xmas.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

wish wash said:


> I thought a few month ago it seemed quiet.
> 
> Let's see how busy it gets again when it's the 12 days of xmas.


Very true mate. Bet it picks up then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

wish wash said:


> I thought a few month ago it seemed quiet.
> 
> Let's see how busy it gets again when it's the 12 days of xmas.


Isn't it funny how the number of posts goes up just before the festive season


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

thing is I know of sites with 30K plus members but only a handful contribute so the site is dying as people get bored of the same people posting.
I think unless you keep adapting any business model to the changes then only one thing happens. many don't post for fear of rejection or negativity that has been in past although I have to say that has died down on here, but is that cause its quieter?

I think PBucket had an impact as well and also FB taken loads away and the lack of good content on a regular basis means you don't visit so much, and that effects traffic and ultimately member move on.

Same has happened on loads of sites its a load of time and effort posting up reviews and content and if you don't think it will be valued on appreciated you don't post it, I speak from experience with regards to this.

For me its easy to sort out the Christmas rush for free gear and disappear approach, but then is it not the activity and traffic that brings more important? 

For me the main issue is the lack of movement and new ideas in the Industry over the last few years fallout removers and better coatings have driven the traffic but this has reached a peak, and the rush for providing similar coating is everywhere.

I think overtime we realise many products have so little difference in end result that we just stick to what we know best and also with providers that provide a long term good service.

I for one used to enjoy posting up my petrol head trips as were always well received and enjoyed the banter with detailing threads, but to survive and prosper know we all need to adapt to challenge the threat of FB and YT and the likes that's just how it is.

Also the companies that don't come and go are know established and don't need to spread the word so much on dedicated site and don't have the recourses to post huge details as their work books are full and have that the time to discuss all on forums IMHO

That's just my point of view but hey I could be wrong, but people don't want to have to deal with rejection in a hobby, like spelling police, wrong sections, members that don't like what they here, and a lack of assistance to give the support and confidence to get some good topics posted up, that we all enjoy.

I will also add some used the thrive on arguments and disagreements over products and all that although not positive drivers viewers to the site as they say bad news sells faster than good that's just how its always been, and of late I'm glad I have seen non of that


----------



## Dan_Sykes (Jun 18, 2017)

I'd be more interested in seeing your car being detailed actually! Seeing a 6 month old car that's got a layer of dust on the dash and "Oh Christ! It's been through a puddle!" being detailed over a 14 hour stint just doesn't do it for me. Get taking those before and after pics and make a decent thread for us 


andy__d said:


> i read a lot post very little, that is how i have always been and will always be
> i dont "fit in"and my face will never fit ,
> plus
> my "new to me" car is a 04 plate volvo,,
> ...


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

andy__d said:


> i read a lot post very little, that is how i have always been and will always be
> i dont "fit in"and my face will never fit ,
> plus
> my "new to me" car is a 04 plate volvo,,
> ...


Get that thread up! I rather see your 14yr old Volvo up than a new showroom car tbh. I like the project section (particularly the minis) and that is mostly older cars. I like to try and get on most days but don't always log in just to see what's new and keep my interest going. I haven't really touched my car in over a year since my accident just the wife's mini but my interest is still there thanks to this forum.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Funny how a thread stating how quiet the site is already has 4 pages of contributions:lol::lol:

Don't worry guys, there are lots of forums who's members would give their right arms for the amount of interest this site gets.

If I was to have a guess I'd say all sites go in cycles, Maybe DW is experiencing this right now but more likely, the hot summer get's people out with their families and also it has been kerrap weather for washing the car let alone attempting to detail it.

On the plus side we have a forum of very friendly and informative posts with far less back biting than goes on elsewhere

Long live DW:thumb:

Harry..


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

I think forums in general are struggling with the onslaught of facebook groups. Which is a shame as you can't search facebook groups for useful information and while they're great for 'in the moment', they just don't work as an information repository. I was thinking the other day that this site seems a lot quieter than when I first started using it however many years ago, but then sites do go in cycles. 

I think there are two things which struck me. The first is that the standard of work being turned out by some people is just sensational, like Ted's constant fantastic restorations and threads like the E-type rebuild. But on the flipside there are only so many times you can look at pictures of a 6 month old leased Golf that was already clean and go 'nice car mate'. I genuinely mean no offense to anyone who is proud of their car and show it off, but transformations of would-be wrecks to virtual concourse winners is both interesting and inspiring, as well as obviously being a satisfying visible change. I think in years gone by there were more nerdy 'have a go' guys who would get involved in some sensational projects and do everything themselves, and those interesting threads themselves brought in more people who got involved in the site. There were also more guys like Dave_KG who didn't look at the latest marketing rubbish and think 'whoa, that's the next best thing ever' and would instead do objective testing. Has the changing attitudes towards car ownership (leasing and throwing away rather than owning and looking after) also had a hand in this?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

It's been quite because I've not been on so much:lol:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I met up with an old mate earlier this year and mentioned that my hobby is now detailing. He pricked his ears and true to form he sent a message a month later telling me how he'd got into it. I asked if he'd joined this site. He said yes but used FB instead. I don't get that at all as I'm not, nor ever will be, a facebook user. But each to their own I suppose but as I'm not a social media freak I can't really comment, but I can't imagine anywhere is as good, or as informative, as this place.

P.S. MarkH if you do read this, get active on here lol - CW


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I do use Facebook groups but mainly for manufacturers deals and such. There is sooooo much back biting and *****ing on most if not all the ones a frequent and I never post in them for that reason. In real life I'm a very quiet and timid person, happy to be in the background. I feel comfortable posting on here. Great group of people and I hope it continues like it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

chongo said:


> It's been quite because I've not been on so much:lol:


Your back ! :doublesho:lol: hope all is well Mike. :thumb:


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

I joined Autopia which is a US forum, no aggressive undertones superb write ups on ceramics pros and cons all from 1 guy on about 10 manufacturers, a lot more information on products generally.

I looked elsewhere because someone made a decision to exclude longer term forum members from the xmas giveaway, so whoever thx Autopia was a good find as a result


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

i guess the "projects" section would be the place to put the V50 thread ?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

What happened to Dave kg, some of his write ups were brilliant.


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

wish wash said:


> What happened to Dave kg, some of his write ups were brilliant.


Weren't they just!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

andy__d said:


> i guess the "projects" section would be the place to put the V50 thread ?


Yes would seem a good place for it


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Your back ! :doublesho:lol: hope all is well Mike. :thumb:


Always kept a eye on things bud:thumb: just been very busy with detailing :buffer::wave:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I have become (needed to) more of a lurker now than being active, mainly due to health (mild depression) which leads to me wanting to buy everything everyone is talking about. I have also seen a decline in the number of posts and also the decline in replies. I myself have created posts 60+ views and not one reply  .

Also a few things that p'ing me off, is when you ask advise on a particular product, why does everyone have to start recommending something else?? If I'm after a recommendation I'll ask for it. Also the showroom pics is mainly of new cars, and mainly showing the finished article. No before/after, 50/50 shots, etc.

Post's like the one below, are what it's all about to me. A 14 year old motor, being detailed/corrected and then being able to say "wow I just did that"



andy__d said:


> my "new to me" car is a 04 plate volvo,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be an ideal thread, real cleaning detailing...(hint hint)!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

wish wash said:


> What happened to Dave kg, some of his write ups were brilliant.


Dave is a teacher now so takes a lot of his time up


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Dave is a teacher now so takes a lot of his time up


If i remember rightly, didn't he get married about a year or so back? I think he was also heavily involved in a school project racing car - electric if memory serves.


----------



## B0nk3r5 (May 24, 2018)

I would love to see that volvo in its own thread. Its not rocket science to make a new car look good. No real fun in that. The art is in the older cars that have been neglected being brought back to life.

This summer has been amazing for outdoor activities that dont include detailing. Been loads of times ive had to stop working on the car because the sun got too hot. Seems strange to moan at the sun when we rarely get any normally  Just gets annoying when you have looked forward all week to detailing the car at the weekend only to get "sunned" off.

B0nk3r5


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

B0nk3r5 said:


> I would love to see that volvo in its own thread. Its not rocket science to make a new car look good. No real fun in that. The art is in the older cars that have been neglected being brought back to life.
> 
> B0nk3r5


Summed up so well..


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

I noticed it went really quiet after waxstock..


----------

